
Facebook Allegedly Offered Advertisers Special Access to Users Data, Activities - infodocket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/12/05/facebook-allegedly-offered-advertisers-special-access-users-data-activities-according-documents-released-by-british-lawmakers/
======
bduerst
>Kramer’s company was the developer of Pikinis, an app that enabled people to
find photos of Facebook users wearing bikinis.

This is after users OAuth'd the app granting access, right?

Also, when they say that FB gave select advertisers special access to ' _full
data_ ', what level of data does that entail? Is it still aggregated, or are
they getting raw data on individual users down at the click level (for
example)?

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
Looks like full data, from the article:

 _" The data in question included people’s Facebook posts and photos, as well
as their name, gender, educational and religious background and home town. It
also consisted of user preferences as they surfed the web hitting Facebook’s
familiar “like” button or downloaded an app. Such data, which Cambridge
Analytica and tens of thousands of app developers gained access to over
several years, offered key marketing insights for advertisers and political
campaigns."_

------
tempodox
Surprise. A company whose raison d'être is selling user's data to advertisers,
sells user's data to advertisers.

~~~
foolrush
Surprise. The free market didn’t self regulate.

------
drngdds
You're telling me Facebook is evil and does bad things with users' data?

------
austincheney
I hope they give all my data to advertisers so the advertisers will know about
my one friend, incomplete profile, and incorrect zipcode. Even still Facebook
sometimes sends me friend requests. About 20% of the time the friends are
people I actually vaguely know which is weird because that data clearly isn't
coming from my Facebook profile.

~~~
ben_jones
It's pretty simple to construct that graph when you have over a billion people
upload their contact lists. Sprinkle Facebook buying data that maps phone
numbers to ip address etc. The list goes on, buy a pizza over the phone and
provide your name - guess what the pizza company sells that data in bulk.

